# Capcom hit by ransomware attack



## Ev1lbl0w (Nov 6, 2020)

This is just plain bullshit at this point; I hope these people get caught, at this point they just wanna see the world burn.


----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 6, 2020)

I love the RANDOM emphasis on CERTAIN words, it really MAKES things feel so much more THREATENING, like you're dealing with SUPER DANGEROUS PROFESSIONALS, or YOUR ONE GRANDPA WHO TYPES IN ALL CAPS BECAUSE HIS EYESIGHT IS BAD!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 6, 2020)

Yeah, why can't authorities trace this kind of thing, send other authorities to track these troublemakers down, and then jail them for life?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 6, 2020)

Not surprised. This World sucks! 

I hope those people got caught! Anyway, these people are absolutely cowards.. Disgusting human being on Earth. That's terrible, jeez!


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Nov 6, 2020)

Poggers.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Nov 6, 2020)

Why do tech-savvy Hakaz always have issues with grammar and spelling?

I mean, "So we has downloaded", "if you reading this message", "contact information you will find at the bottom of this notes", "no contact made in closest time", "within 2 day since", etc. 

Can't they even English properly? Seriously undermines their credibility...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2020)

Holy Shit... fucking slow scum who dares to do such stuff.

CAPCOM and other companies should know by now that hosting file servers are not safe... don't they?
Isn't this why we have literal dozens of Terabytes External Hard Drives?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 6, 2020)

I wish they did this to Konami hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Were they watching porn too hehe


----------



## DaniPoo (Nov 6, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Why do tech-savvy Hakaz always have issues with grammar and spelling?
> 
> I mean, "So we has downloaded", "if you reading this message", "contact information you will find at the bottom of this notes", "no contact made in closest time", "within 2 day since", etc.
> 
> Can't they even English properly? Seriously undermines their credibility...



wait what? Since when is English grammar a requirement for performing cyberattacks?


----------



## raxadian (Nov 6, 2020)

Capcom leaks incoming?


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 6, 2020)

DaniPoo said:


> wait what? Since when is English grammar a requirement for performing cyberattacks?


This is also auto generated text hehe applied on every prey right?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 6, 2020)

Fuck these ransomware attacks.  Use your hacking powers for good, not for stealing the hard work of others and holding it for profit.


----------



## sumi (Nov 6, 2020)

wtf man? that's just uncalled for. my hatred for humanity and my paranoia has been on a daily rise for years now. just nuke us all at this point


----------



## SkittleDash (Nov 6, 2020)

Capcom didn't deserve this. Now, if it was EA on the other hand... I wouldn't mind seeing their shit go up in flames. I don't support this kind of activity but... You know. "Decryption DLC for $11,000,000"


----------



## LightBeam (Nov 6, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I wish they did this to Konami hehe
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Were they watching porn too hehe


They wouldn't have anything to steal from Konami, they are not doing anything so it wouldnt work


----------



## cearp (Nov 6, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Capcom leaks incoming?


nope, it seems only employee and business information was stolen, at least from the ransom note.
if you're going to hack a games company, get some games...!


----------



## AlexMCS (Nov 6, 2020)

Backups can mitigate this issue, other than the sensitive information, which should have been encrypted by CAPCOM themselves to begin with.


----------



## YamiZee (Nov 6, 2020)

Never give in to criminals demands. It only fuels future fires and leaves you at their mercy.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 6, 2020)

Bored scriptkiddies...


----------



## Harumyne (Nov 6, 2020)

From RCE exploits in online Switch games to multi million pound companies having gigabytes of source code leaked, I would say if anything this is a sign of the times, and it would be apparent that the name of the game is profit, neglecting the real work that one would expect to be underway.

Weak security deserves to be exploited, with disclosed breaches such as this and others, it makes one wonder about just how many have happened silently with the affected company deciding that no publicity is best, to save face.

I say that this was bound to happen and is important as a lesson for these companies to actually put work into protecting their customers.


----------



## wurstpistole (Nov 6, 2020)

MohammedQ8 said:


> I wish they did this to Konami hehe
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Were they watching porn too hehe


hehe


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Nov 6, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Bored scriptkiddies...


I highly doubt scriptkiddies can place ransomware on a big corp machines that easily.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Nov 6, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Why do tech-savvy Hakaz always have issues with grammar and spelling?
> 
> I mean, "So we has downloaded", "if you reading this message", "contact information you will find at the bottom of this notes", "no contact made in closest time", "within 2 day since", etc.
> 
> Can't they even English properly? Seriously undermines their credibility...



Either they just aren't fluid with English, or they are English and wish to throw off the scent a little.

Either way, even just popping the paragraphs in to an online translator should provide better results (I think).


----------



## Zonark (Nov 6, 2020)

If I was Capcom to set a standard I’d be like Do IT. If they did that I promise you I’d buy all their stuff they ever publish


----------



## AlexMCS (Nov 6, 2020)

Coolsonickirby said:


> I highly doubt scriptkiddies can place ransomware on a big corp machines that easily.



You'd be oh-so-surprised...
Big (or small) companies rarely fall prey to 0-day exploits.
It's usually a lack of care to the security updates of existing software bugs.


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Nov 6, 2020)

Ev1lbl0w said:


> This is just plain bullshit at this point; I hope these people get caught, at this point they just wanna see the world burn.



Part of the world's been burning for a while, look at California...


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 6, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Why do tech-savvy Hakaz always have issues with grammar and spelling?
> 
> I mean, "So we has downloaded", "if you reading this message", "contact information you will find at the bottom of this notes", "no contact made in closest time", "within 2 day since", etc.
> 
> Can't they even English properly? Seriously undermines their credibility...


Anglophiles they ain't. Possibly Russian or most likely Chinese.


----------



## hamohamo (Nov 6, 2020)

definitely not a good idea to deal with a company of this scale this way. if i was in their stead i would've just released the files to the public instead of asking for money.


----------



## Arras (Nov 6, 2020)

Zonark said:


> If I was Capcom to set a standard I’d be like Do IT. If they did that I promise you I’d buy all their stuff they ever publish


Well, that's what Ubisoft seems to have done. Otherwise I assume the watch dogs legion files wouldn't have leaked.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2020)

Finally Capcom get what they deserve.


----------



## FanNintendo (Nov 6, 2020)

Oh another mugshot want to be famous ?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 6, 2020)

You are doing this wrong, hackers.
You are supposed to go after Nintendo, not third party companies.

Unlike Capcom, Nintendo deserves it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2020)

Sad, but not unexpected. Too many people worldwide are stuck at home with nothing much to do and very little income if any. What I AM surprised by is that we've seen neither hide nor hair of the "Proof" packet (usually source code or inter-corporate agreements) making the rounds in the grey pages of the internet yet.


----------



## Zonark (Nov 6, 2020)

Arras said:


> Well, that's what Ubisoft seems to have done. Otherwise I assume the watch dogs legion files wouldn't have leaked.


I mean honestly who cares people will get some bad ass custom maps like gta 3 and vice city got


----------



## diggeloid (Nov 6, 2020)

If Capcom pays the ransom, they have no guarantee that these people won't publish or sell this information anyways. Luckily, this doesn't seem to be a real ransomware attack in that the data was encrypted, so Capcom still has access to their data.

So the only thing Capcom gains by paying a ransom is a promise from an anonymous group of criminals. A group of criminals who have every reason to resell the data anyways even if they get the ransom, since it means they'll get paid twice. And if there is no buyer, releasing it publicly will provide them with the satisfaction/dopamine rush of notoriety and public attention. It's not like these _anonymous criminals_ have a reputation to worry about lmao

So this seems like a no-brainer to me. If Capcom pays the ransom, they're making a big mistake. They should instead focus on things like fraud and identity theft protection for affected employees.


----------



## Arras (Nov 6, 2020)

diggeloid said:


> If Capcom pays the ransom, they have no guarantee that these people won't publish or sell this information anyways. Luckily, this doesn't seem to be a real ransomware attack in that the data was encrypted, so Capcom still has access to their data.
> 
> So the only thing Capcom gains by paying a ransom is a promise from an anonymous group of criminals. A group of criminals who have every reason to resell the data anyways even if they get the ransom, since it means they'll get paid twice. And if there is no buyer, releasing it publicly will provide them with the satisfaction/dopamine rush of notoriety and public attention. It's not like these _anonymous criminals_ have a reputation to worry about lmao
> 
> So this seems like a no-brainer to me. If Capcom pays the ransom, they're making a big mistake. They should instead focus on things like fraud and identity theft protection for affected employees.


For what it's worth, these types of criminals USUALLY tend to keep their word, because you can only do a scam like that once. If it's known that you pay them and they resell the data anyway, no one will ever pay them again after that. The same goes for actual ransomware. I still wouldn't necessarily advocate paying them, but that's how it is.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 6, 2020)

Capcom was pretty shitty how they handled their dlc's for their arcade/fighter games in the past. This to me is karma long overdue.
I spent $200 worth of SFV DLC a year before they even announced their $20 champion edition like wtf... Ppl are just idolizing them for Resident Evil and Monster Hunter.


----------



## MagnesG (Nov 6, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> You are doing this wrong, hackers.
> You are supposed to go after Nintendo, not third party companies.
> 
> Unlike Capcom, Nintendo deserves it


Wtf ?


----------



## eriol33 (Nov 6, 2020)

I just got a job at multinational telecommunications company, and I must login to a VPN whenever I need to connect to the company's data warehouse. The company also send warnings about security in a regular basis to prevent this kind of thing. Ransomware is not a joke.


----------



## Volttekka (Nov 6, 2020)

inb4 Capcom decides that its employees' information has no value to them


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Nov 6, 2020)

Disgusting Pricks…


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Nov 6, 2020)

Did anyone notice Pokemon logo look like Capcom logo.


----------



## Hambrew (Nov 6, 2020)

BFDI music 2: sensitive data edition


----------



## PatrickD85 (Nov 6, 2020)

Ransomware is never a good thing ...


----------



## Raylight (Nov 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Fuck these ransomware attacks.  Use your hacking powers for good, not for stealing the hard work of others and holding it for profit.


probably a fanboy feeling pretty miffed at RE3Make


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 6, 2020)

Assholes! You should have done Konami!!! /s


----------



## Raylight (Nov 6, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Assholes! You should have done Konami!!! /s


or EA and Activision


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 6, 2020)

Raylight said:


> or EA and Activision


Don't forget 2K


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 6, 2020)

Are we sure the hackers _picked_ Capcom out of major gaming names and didn't just find out that their security was weak/outdated?
I get that the comments are mostly for fun, but still


----------



## luigirockz (Nov 6, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Are we sure the hackers _picked_ Capcom out of major gaming names and didn't just find out that their security was weak/outdated?
> I get that the comments are mostly for fun, but still




Yeah I agree I don't think they would be targeted . Bad security would be what I suspect.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 6, 2020)

Imagine leaving your network vulnerable. I hope they fire their IT guy.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Nov 6, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Imagine leaving your network vulnerable. I hope they fire their IT guy.


Seems to me that even the most protected networks can be broken into in the right hands.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 6, 2020)

why couldn't this happen to EA and ubisoft and the random was delete all fucking loot boxes and micro$ NOW


----------



## depaul (Nov 6, 2020)

Those hackers... Do they think they're doing good services for humanity? or they are proving they're genius? Or they're making a living by stealing livelihood of others?

Really you hackers should be ashamed, should fear God if you're a believer. This is a very wrong crime it's like stealing from thousands of people at once.

And I don't understand why us gamers always have this attitude: "those greedy companies they deserve it".. I respect capcom it is my favourite gaming company. This is a sad news for me


----------



## depaul (Nov 6, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Imagine leaving your network vulnerable. I hope they fire their IT guy.


In big companies IT is an army of engineers and technicians working on many different aspects like security, R&D, support,...etc. Maybe you mean their CIO


----------



## eyeliner (Nov 6, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Imagine leaving your network vulnerable. I hope they fire their IT guy.


I don't think it is a problem coming from the IT department. Usually it's a user that accesses the corporate network from an outside location, like a public hot-spot and had the bad luck of having their data sniffed. 

Logged in to the VPN and there's that.

Happens quite frequently.


----------



## nWo (Nov 6, 2020)

A shame. Let's see where all of this ends. Hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 6, 2020)

ShadowOne333 said:


> You are doing this wrong, hackers.
> You are supposed to go after Nintendo, not third party companies.
> 
> Unlike Capcom, Nintendo deserves it



EA does too


----------



## anhminh (Nov 7, 2020)

Look like a 14-year-old kid writing that threat.


----------



## Fusion (Nov 7, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Why do tech-savvy Hakaz always have issues with grammar and spelling?
> 
> I mean, "So we has downloaded", "if you reading this message", "contact information you will find at the bottom of this notes", "no contact made in closest time", "within 2 day since", etc.
> 
> Can't they even English properly? Seriously undermines their credibility...



You do know that not everyone comes from a country that has English as their first language. It might be his/her second or third language, so for what they know it's very good, who cares if it's perfect or not as it's understandable. But i guess someone that has no culture and no other language, thinks everyone else is the same and just point fingers at the different people, that is the mindset behind a closed off brain from an "idiot" in Australia.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 7, 2020)

Curious that the capcom defence (or should that be defense to through off the linguistic analysis) force is out in... force.
Did they finally round up the megaman legends 3 was unfairly done over crowd and execute them?


----------



## HideoKojima (Nov 7, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Why do tech-savvy Hakaz always have issues with grammar and spelling?
> 
> I mean, "So we has downloaded", "if you reading this message", "contact information you will find at the bottom of this notes", "no contact made in closest time", "within 2 day since", etc.
> 
> Can't they even English properly? Seriously undermines their credibility...


Intentionally make mistakes, blame it on the russians


----------



## console (Nov 7, 2020)

Wow! That's very sad news!

I don't know why most business don't install Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool for free on all computers. I think they forget it.

Just install Kaspersky Anti-Ransomware Tool on all computers with Windows then don't worry about future attack anymore. This program will stop all know ransomware types.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 7, 2020)

Unfinished Megaman Legends 3 beta please

EDIT: it's only employee identity theft related data. DAMNIT it's not even GOOD leaks


----------



## depaul (Nov 7, 2020)

In general those hacks happen because of vulnerabilities related to operating system or browser. Kaspersky is good enough but no system is 100% perfect (like exploits discovered on PS3/PS4/ nintendo switch...)

In business they do daily backups of everything for a duration that can go up to 6 months (I heard this is mandatory because of security norms). So in the worst case capcom can easily retrieve old versions of its documents from days earlier. But if hackers leak sensitive data to the web that's the big issue.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Nov 7, 2020)

Oh, my God! I just bought the Mega Man Legacy games on my Nintendo Switch late last month, and now this happens? I guess now we _really_ need Mega Man to wipe out the cyber-criminals!

So, why attack Capcom? Is this just some stupid kid who does this just to get money, or is there something more to this...?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 7, 2020)

HarvHouHacker said:


> So, why attack Capcom? Is this just some stupid kid who does this just to get money, or is there something more to this...?


Ship sails with bad defenses...
Yar har! Easy booty, go for loot! /s


----------



## wiindsurf (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## weatMod (Nov 8, 2020)

SkittleDash said:


> Capcom didn't deserve this. Now, if it was EA on the other hand... I wouldn't mind seeing their shit go up in flames. I don't support this kind of activity but... You know. "Decryption DLC for $11,000,000"


nah they kinda did 
remember  RE  sav's for 3DS


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 8, 2020)

The biggest part here is that, if they tell the truth, they have passport and visa info of employees. That's the lowest that they could go. I hope the scums that used this ransomware will find his life in jail to be worst than hell.


----------



## nofain4 (Nov 8, 2020)

No.. my capcom


----------



## Joom (Nov 8, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Why do tech-savvy Hakaz always have issues with grammar and spelling?
> 
> I mean, "So we has downloaded", "if you reading this message", "contact information you will find at the bottom of this notes", "no contact made in closest time", "within 2 day since", etc.
> 
> Can't they even English properly? Seriously undermines their credibility...


They're usually Russian. Just be glad it's this legible. The Indonesian spam groups are probably the worst I've come across.


----------



## wurstpistole (Nov 8, 2020)

Nice double standards here. Ubisoft being hacked thread is a shitshow, everyone gloating about what happened. Capcom thread is the complete opposite.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 8, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> Nice double standards here. Ubisoft being hacked thread is a shitshow, everyone gloating about what happened. Capcom thread is the complete opposite.


Yep, two cases, two standards, as it should be when emotions weigh in.
This is not a courtroom.


----------



## medoli900 (Nov 8, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> Nice double standards here. Ubisoft being hacked thread is a shitshow, everyone gloating about what happened. Capcom thread is the complete opposite.


Video Games source code doesn't contain innocent employees passport info.


----------



## MetoMeto (Nov 9, 2020)

Again, i don't understand why are those important files on a PC let alone on a PC with internet access.
I miss the old days when you had to phisically enter the building to steal things...i mean it's still that time just people are stupid enough these days to put so much trust in computers and cloud shit.


----------



## HideoKojima (Nov 9, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Again, i don't understand why are those important files on a PC let alone on a PC with internet access.
> I miss the old days when you had to phisically enter the building to steal things...i mean it's still that time just people are stupid enough these days to put so much trust in computers and cloud shit.


It's coz u need to backup ur stuff and have instant access to it when needed


----------



## MetoMeto (Nov 9, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> It's coz u need to backup ur stuff and have instant access to it when needed


you can backup locally and access it in place called "data center". I dont see the need for online storage anyway. its giberish imo.
This whole world will be (and already is) online which is bullshit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I miss the old days when you had to phisically enter the building to steal things...i mean it's still that time just people are stupid enough these days to put so much trust in computers and cloud shit.


I remember the early 90s. No thanks.


----------



## depaul (Nov 10, 2020)

Digitization is unavoidable, there is no returning back now.
The solution isn't to return to paper, but to take good care of your system.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Nov 10, 2020)

p1ngpong said:


> Finally Capcom get what they deserve.


this isnt 2012 buddy capcom has been getting way better

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wurstpistole said:


> Nice double standards here. Ubisoft being hacked thread is a shitshow, everyone gloating about what happened. Capcom thread is the complete opposite.


ah yes, because getting source code for a game about to release is the same thing as a full scale attack that compromises all employee data...
To all the people in this thread that think this is deserved you're all horrible people and i honestly hope you take a long look in the mirror to see what's wrong with you because youre fucked up in the head


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 10, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> ah yes, because getting source code for a game about to release is the same thing as a full scale attack that compromises all employee data...


Yeah I would say source leak is worse.

Employee data. By all means don't mishandle it but generally speaking if you are not acting like your personal data is not already compromised you are behind the curve, to say nothing of most people willingly handing it all over all the time anyway.

Source leak of a primary asset in a borderline monoculture... oh dear.


----------



## tofttwaswas (Nov 13, 2020)

Fuck those who do this type of shit.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SkittleDash said:


> Capcom didn't deserve this. Now, if it was EA on the other hand... I wouldn't mind seeing their shit go up in flames. I don't support this kind of activity but... You know. "Decryption DLC for $11,000,000"


Or Nintendo. But getting a ransomware attack isn't that fun, just watching it get leaked is cool.


----------



## Dust2dust (Nov 15, 2020)

Paying a ransom to these a-holes would be the equivalent of buying something in a pawnshop that you recognized as your stolen property. There's just no justification to pay even a nickel (we don't use pennies anymore in Canada).  I hope Capcom didn't give in.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2020)

Dust2dust said:


> Paying a ransom to these a-holes would be the equivalent of buying something in a pawnshop that you recognized as your stolen property. There's just no justification to pay even a nickel (we don't use pennies anymore in Canada).  I hope Capcom didn't give in.



Standing on principle is nice and all but if paying so much prevents greater damage (in this case lives are not really on the line but even if there are backups they tend not to be press a button to roll out, and there might still be lost data) then there is an argument to be made.


----------



## Dust2dust (Nov 15, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Standing on principle is nice and all but if paying so much prevents greater damage (in this case lives are not really on the line but even if there are backups they tend not to be press a button to roll out, and there might still be lost data) then there is an argument to be made.


I understand your point, but the fact is, there is absolutely no guarantee that the thieves would honor their side of the deal.  The scenario of paying the ransom and them never decrypting the drive is perfectly plausible.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2020)

Dust2dust said:


> I understand your point, but the fact is, there is absolutely no guarantee that the thieves would honor their side of the deal.  The scenario of paying the ransom and them never decrypting the drive is perfectly plausible.


Indeed it is a dilemma and possibility in all this. However this is a long standing practice so the onus does tend to be on the ransom givers to give the keys over so they can repeat it down the road rather than be told "nah you will just take the money and run, get lost" for a one time fee.


----------



## Dust2dust (Nov 15, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Indeed it is a dilemma and possibility in all this. However this is a long standing practice so the onus does tend to be on the ransom givers to give the keys over so they can repeat it down the road rather than be told "nah you will just take the money and run, get lost" for a one time fee.


I agree that would be the wise thing to do if they want to continue with their dirty schemes, but how likely is it, that they will be able to hit the same victim again?  Capcom is likely to beef up their security or have backups frequently made so they wouldn't have to ever pay again a ransom.  And I'd be surprised if Capcom recommended to another victim "Yeah you can trust them, pay the ransom in complete confidence, guys!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 15, 2020)

Dust2dust said:


> I agree that would be the wise thing to do if they want to continue with their dirty schemes, but how likely is it, that they will be able to hit the same victim again?  Capcom is likely to beef up their security or have backups frequently made so they wouldn't have to ever pay again a ransom.  And I'd be surprised if Capcom recommended to another victim "Yeah you can trust them, pay the ransom in complete confidence, guys!"



Same victim? I doubt this was a direct attack in the first place as much as just a victim of opportunity (skilled hackers with a bone to pick, advanced persistent threat aka APT if we are to use the parlance of the kids, with a company are generally considered a myth. This then being someone left a port open/service with update undone and someone's scanner clocked it). To that end the possibility of a future hack... far from as low as you might like -- if security is an afterthought in the first place then after a token polish up of the security to make it look good to the investors it tends to be left to lapse again.

As far as a formal press release saying we paid and they coughed up then more likely not (not to mention some places have fines if you do https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/10...ay-up-could-incur-steep-fines-from-uncle-sam/). Whether the ransomer givers will also say differs.
Informally among the business and security communities, or maybe inferred from financial statements. Different matter entirely. They will probably attempt to if not ID the group then categorise them (this software, this type of language, this....) and note their actions.

People have paid in the past and got things back
https://digitalguardian.com/blog/hi...biggest-and-worst-ransomware-attacks-all-time


----------

